# Paulies - new pics of all the flavours



## Paulie (15/9/16)

Hey all,

We had some new pics of all the juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (15/9/16)

Great photos @Paulie
Love the guava one - I can confirm that is what it tastes like!!

Paulie's Guava rocks

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

OMG! Great photo's @Paulie! Real quality! Chicken Dinner! Did you use Francois that did VapeCon?


----------



## Paulie (15/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! Great photo's @Paulie! Real quality! Chicken Dinner! Did you use Francois that did VapeCon?



Thanks Rob!
No a friend did them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

Silver said:


> Great photos @Paulie
> Love the guava one - I can confirm that is what it tastes like!!
> 
> Paulie's Guava rocks



I also like paulies Guava @Silver 
Thank you for spreading the love and sharing your Guava with everyone @Paulie 
(all puns intended)

But it really is a good juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

